# I think we need a Hip Hop thread.



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I've always been irritated by Rap music. Simple, 1-2 beats that are droned, some guy with a horrible voice screaming at you over and over 'Back that ass up' 'lean back' and 'supa soak that ho!'(hahah, that one's ridiculous.) There's simply no talent left in it, and it gives Hip Hop musicians a bad name. For, these mainstream noodles just trying to get a gold grill and a Cadillac and mad bitches like to say that their music is Hip Hop. Well, for those of you who do agree with me, I'd like to get to know more what has become the underground culture in Hip Hop.
Here's what I am quite interested in right now, as far as Hip Hop..

Aesop Rock - Music For Earthworms, Appleseed, Float, Labor Days, and a few songs off of Bazooka Tooth, his new shit is getting weirder and more MTV-ish.

Ancient Coins - the only album I've found them on is called Nature Sounds, which I believe is a Stones Throw compilation of various artists. Very good one to check out, by the way.

Antipop Consortium - Eh..they got a few good songs on Arrythmia. I'd still give them a look.

Atmosphere - I used to love Slug a bunch, but I realize that he just wants booty..very repetative vocal style, very similar messages in his music. If anything, check out the album he does with Spawn, called Overcast! There's a lot of tracks spread out through his collection that I enjoy, just pesky to sort through.

Boogie Down Productions - Old school shit..totally foundational Hip Hop, you'll find that a lot of artists nowaday will use samples of their work, a lot of people quote them, rep them. Worth a checkin' if you're down with the raw older stuff.

Blackalicious - Wow! Gift of Gab is one amazing emcee. Best flow, most intellectual lyrics I've heard out of a hip hop artist in a long time. Albums to check out - Blazing Arrow, NIA, A2G, The Craft.

Blockhead - Though, there is no emcee, he's still a hip hop music maker. Mostly groovy beats and silly samples thrown in a lot. Great guy, as well. Music By Cavelight, Downtown Science, and Uncle Tony's Coloring Book.

Busdriver - Craazy stuff. I don't know how to describe Busdriver, but it's definitely different from most hip hop, he's very fast, his voice often sounds more like and instrument than vocals. Check out The Weather and Temporary Fever.

I got KungFu to go to now, I'll continue my list later. Please do start your own for me to check out, if you would, I'd love it!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

we have a hip hop thread going. if you have certain artists that you like stop by and post whatever music or artist you like. i love all genre's of music, and love to learn about artists that are unknown to me. i have tried to post a link but for some reason it wont work. mastakoosh's throwback classics and fire joints is the name of the thread.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

So to me it just sounds like you have not really listened to all kinds of rap... Soulja boy...back that ass up... are the mainstream rap songs... but just because those dudes are lame doesnt mean all rap is "some guy with a horrible voice screaming at you over and over" That would be like me saying that all rock sucks because of one or two artists... and some mainstream rap is really good...not just underground.


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> So to me it just sounds like you have not really listened to all kinds of rap... Soulja boy...back that ass up... are the mainstream rap songs... but just because those dudes are lame doesnt mean all rap is "some guy with a horrible voice screaming at you over and over" That would be like me saying that all rock sucks because of one or two artists.


 
Well, give me some good rap then. I'm open.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> Well, give me some good rap then. I'm open.


Check out my myspace page and tell me what you think about my profile song. Its an oldie but goodie to me.


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

I remember that song.Maybe what I hate about most rap is that it's too fast paced..too techno-ey. I'm looking for laid back funky, jazzy, soulful influenced stuff.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> I remember that song.Maybe what I hate about most rap is that it's too fast paced..too techno-ey. I'm looking for laid back funky, jazzy, soulful influenced stuff.


Well what about the roots? to be more specific... Baby you go me.... coming to break you off. Both of those songs are two of my favs. 
Also Common has a few laid back ones... Go is one of my favorites by him and I really like his newest "I want you"


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

No KungFu
So here's some more!

Cannibal Ox - Haaardcore hip hop. Very violent, heavy lyrics. Pretty chillin' beats, dark though. Cold Vein is the only album worth checking out, I do believe.

Channel Live - Eh. Older stuff, they pretty groovy. I really only like this one song called Mad Izm.

Charizma & Peanut Butter Wolf - Well, Peanut Butter Wolf is the founder of Stones Throw, so of course his shit's gotta be legit, which it is. He pulls around that early 90's feel in his beats, and Charizma completes the 90's feel with his overall style and his tone of voice. Album - Big Shots

Common - Eh, he's alright. I'm sure many of you have heard of him.

Cool Calm Pete - Iunno where I found this guy, but he's real funny. Has a song with a soulful black lady singin' "FUCK YOU!, FUCK YOU, FUUU-UU-UUUCK YOU!" hah, it's great check him out. Album- Dinner and a Movie

Count Bass D - First discovered him in some MF Doom songs..sweet voice. For just a voice and a drum machine, he's got some skills. Album - Dwight Spitz.

Deep Puddle Dynamics - A mix of Slug, Doseone, Sole, Alias, and some others I don't remember. This shit is totally different, kind of like Anticon, but much more solid songs that actually make sense. Album - The Taste of Rain..Why Kneel?

Del Tha Funkee Homosapien - One of the men behind the West coast underground hip hop. Must hear. Any album.

DJ Shadow - Hmmm....the man who got me into Hip Hop...I could go on for hours and hours about DJ Shadow. But I think you'll have to check him out yourself, especially if you're into rock, indie, etc. He'll give you a new appreciation for hip hop (or trip hop.) He is now going downhill, in my opinon, even though he says I have to understand the 'bay area music' to appreciate it, I don't like it! Albums - Entroducing.., In/Flux, One to Grow On, Private Press, What I Do In My Bedroom, Pt. 2, Schoolhouse Funk.

More to come..only at D.


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well what about the roots? to be more specific... Baby you go me.... coming to break you off. Both of those songs are two of my favs.
> Also Common has a few laid back ones... Go is one of my favorites by him and I really like his newest "I want you"


Now you're speaking my language. I'm from Philly, so I'm forced to love the Roots, and I dig Common, but not his newer stuff, moreso the stuff when he called himself Common Sense.


----------



## jjbutler88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shadow is fat, but check out

1) DJ Format, especially Ill Culinary Behavior

2) Dr Dre, 2001, the single best rap album of all time. period.

3) Cant go wrong with a bot of cypress hill!


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

Brotha Lynch Hung


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> Brotha Lynch Hung


K Im about to get sicc!


You better pray before I put a nine up in that pussy ho cock it back slow, rock it back and forth, wait for the nut, then let my trigger go BOOM! Pussy guts all over the room If you ain't seen it Then you're fiendin for the meaning Of that nine of doom. 2 inches in and, uh, 4 inches out You back that nigga that pack that gat And hit that indo sack it's like that Cannabis sativa got me stuck on stump fool all it takes is a way and a fat green bud blunt and a stunt!

Oh you just reminded me of my high school days.... 10+ years ago...Damn Im old. You must be from west coast... maybe Central Cali?!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jamie seems you know just a little about hip hop to say the least...

As for you Monday I recommend you check out these great artists (by great I mean that I could either get down in the club to, do some heavy smoking to, or some real street boys that talk about the real shit man, and as always, sound incredibly good fucked up, on a sweet system!!).

No specific order

-Lil Wayne 
-Young Jeezy
-The Game
-snoop
-Dre.
-immortal Technique

All of these artists are great in there own way. And all of them have guaranteed fire tracks on any album or mixtape you can get your hands on... Or should I say Download, legally of course.

Do you get down with these dudes Jamie?


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

crazy how Immortal Technique gets thrown in with those fellows. I guess he is a bit more mainstream.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> No specific order
> 
> -Lil Wayne
> -Young Jeezy
> ...


To be honest I really dont care for Jeezy...Game has a few good songs...one of my favorites by him are "put you on the game" thats back when he was down with G Unit. Snoop and Dre I prefer the old school stuff for sure! Chronic 2001 is the SHIT! Immortal Technique is not my style really but Dance with the Devil is a good one.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh and Lil Wayne...he has so many mixtapes he can be iffy ...his most recents that I like are Prostitute Flange and Pussy, Money Weed...


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> K Im about to get sicc!
> 
> 
> You better pray before I put a nine up in that pussy ho cock it back slow, rock it back and forth, wait for the nut, then let my trigger go BOOM! Pussy guts all over the room If you ain't seen it Then you're fiendin for the meaning Of that nine of doom. 2 inches in and, uh, 4 inches out You back that nigga that pack that gat And hit that indo sack it's like that Cannabis sativa got me stuck on stump fool all it takes is a way and a fat green bud blunt and a stunt!
> ...


lol yup im from northern cal


----------



## mrskitz (Jan 28, 2008)

tupac all day long!theres a pac song for every occassion!wernt the greatest freestyler,didnt have the best flow but his lyrics are so powerful raw and real,always spoke from his heart with passion!i also like blaq poet,cormega,guru and bizzy bone!some of the games stuff is hot,weezy annoys me most of the time when he mcs,i just wana box him in the mouth!like lil jon!hes the most annoying!


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

Doseone - He's on Anticon, he's from Ohio, he's white. He's got a crazy flow for not rhyming all the time, still crazy. Check out Hemispheres

Eyedea - Craaazyy freestyler, I'm pretty sure he's undefeated in battles, though don't quote me on that. His album stuff is alright. I mostly enjoy three songs that blend into each other on The Many Faces of Oliver Hart - On A Clear Day, Walking, and Step By Step.

Fat Jon The Ample Soul Physician - Verry laid back, just beats. Worth a checking out. Preferable Fat Jon as Maurice Galactica - Humanoid Erotica.

Freestyle Fellowship - Pretty good West coast political stuff. check out Innercity Griots.

Gang Starr - the only thing Monotone that can be excellent. Guru's monotone voice works so well with Premiers beats. Get Full Clip, it's a good introduction.

Ghostface Killah - The silly man of Wu Tang. Fishscale's great, gotta sort through his other albums to find good songs.

Gift of Gab - The emcee of Blackalicious, solo stuff. Pretty much just him going off. Check it out - Fourth Dimension Rocketships.

Gorillaz..? - I guess I'll throw them in here, the albums produced by Dan the Automator (Del's producer) and Danger Mouse. Dels on the self titled, Dooms and De La Soul are on Demon Days...they qualify.

Gravediggaz - A Wu Tang related group. RZA does the production. 6 Feet Deep is their best album, in my opinion. They're not as heavy as Wu Tang, which I enjoy, much more groovin'. Nice and badass lyrics as well.

Hint - Another beat producer. Damn good for loungin' Portakabin Fever is his only album I believe.

Immortal Technique - way overrated. He talks a lot of truth, but he also goes over the top a lot. Good catchy beats that draw a large crowd. Revolutionary Vol. 1&2.

J Dilla(Jay Dee) - Eh. Stones Throw member, beat producer mostly, though I heard that he does some emceein'. Donuts was pretty good.

Jedi Mind Tricks - Woo. Philly based. Definitely hardcore hip hop. Very violent lyrics, damn good beats. Violent By Design, Visions of Ghandi.

Jurassic 5 - What can I say...J5 all the way live. Excellent group. Good change of voices, good mix of voices, two djs, what more can you ask for? Quality Control, Ep.

KMD - Def Jam affiliates..in 1989.. Didn't put out a good album until 2001 - Black Bastards.

Latyrx - Quannum Projects(with Blackalicious, DJ Shadow, Gab) group. Pretty different, Lyrics Born has a really weird style, but Lateef settles it down. Check out The Album.


----------



## BayLegacy (Jan 28, 2008)

One of my Top 5 favorite rappers is Papoose.
Easily one of the most lyrically talented artists out there.
And JozeeMo. North Carolina is making a pretty big impact.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to listen to this joint all the time YouTube - Goodie Mob - Beautiful Skin


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> lol yup im from northern cal


Ya I lived in Modesto for quite a long time...grrr hate sayin it...such a shitty place. Just went back around Christmas and swore it was the last time I would go back.


----------



## BayLegacy (Jan 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ya I lived in Modesto for quite a long time...grrr hate sayin it...such a shitty place. Just went back around Christmas and swore it was the last time I would go back.


Basically anywhere in the central valley sucks...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

BayLegacy said:


> Basically anywhere in the central valley sucks...


This is true.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

Weezy is the shiiit. That motherfucker just got locked up in arizona for possession of weed, cocaine, and ecstasy. 

Then he pissed me off a few days later. I drive 2 hours to Richmond to his fucking concert and he did this half assed show. He got booed off the stage in the middle of 'Duffle Bag Boy'. I think my favorites from 'The Carter III' advance are '1000 Degress', 'Trouble', and the 'Rudeboy' freestyle.

Aside from him I fuck with Three Six, Project Pat, Frayser Boy, Flip, mostly that Memphis and Houston rap. Good hype music for sure. However, Cam'ron is still another frequent listen of mine. Immortal Tech is sick, and who said he was mainstream? He lost so many potential record deals by refusing to change his lyrics. As a lyricist, producer, and beat engineer, I hear a lot of crap people try to pass off as rap. 

And if you haven't heard Nickelus F rap, go to youtube or w/e and listen to him immediately. Just a regular guy out of Richmond and he held down Freestyle Friday on 106th and Park for like 8 weeks. 2 up 2 down motherfuckers!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2008)

Shit I live in cali, so i listen to alot of west coast rap, Tupac, Snopp, Dre, you kno, that GANGSTA SHIT


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

V-A is where I res-ide // I got love for my niggas I got V-A pride

Yeah, Nick Fury kills. Cut the Check is like an anthem on my block.


----------



## ganji2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Brotha lynch hung is def. some tight shit. Mr doctor is good too.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 29, 2008)

you jut need to come smoke a blunt and listen to my system man. Then you would like rap, i guarantee it.. Also Listen to this song fucked up on a good system... AND ONLY FUCKED UP!!!

DA Blow Chopped and screwed.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 29, 2008)

BayLegacy said:


> Basically anywhere in the central valley sucks...


NOT SAC...........916 LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
WE GOT THIS...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh geezuz that looks good.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Brotha lynch hung is def. some tight shit. Mr doctor is good too.


Dont leave out xraided if you are gonna bring up mr. doctor!!!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those nugs look tasty, but I've never been a fan of purple strains.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Those nugs look tasty, but I've never been a fan of purple strains.


I dont discriminate. As long as it aint mexican dirt weed...or anything like that...
Im a fan of them all.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I dont discriminate. As long as it aint mexican dirt weed...or anything like that...
> Im a fan of them all.


I hear that haha. But purple strains have always lacked potency in comparison to others. Last week a friend of mine was all hyped about some Grandaddy Purple he got. We somked it, and it was a bit disappointing. So the next day I let him take ONE hit of LA Confidential and he started buggin' out and it was hilarious! He chilled out after about 5 minutes and said he'd never been that high.


----------



## gswish (Jan 29, 2008)

ok so if its the "it's too fast paced..too techno-ey" part about rap that you dislike then you should DEF check out screw music...it takes a song its slowed down screwed and chopped....you maybe skeptical, but light one up and listen and its perfect , Dj screw was the father off screw, you should check out stuff by swishahouse, but heres a site you can check out some tracks on SCREW WORLD


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 30, 2008)

dude that looks like some of the shit we just had up here. I live in MD so the bud constantly comes and goes (superdank). No one consider moving here, it sucks.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> dude that looks like some of the shit we just had up here. I live in MD so the bud constantly comes and goes (superdank). No one consider moving here, it sucks.


I'm very near you, and the dank up here is mediocre at best in my opinion


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea man you're not fucking kidding. We did just get some real dank down here though. It was something purple even though all these morons said it was blueberry haha. It was so good looking it was unreal. Where abouts are you man? same state or diff?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> yea man you're not fucking kidding. We did just get some real dank down here though. It was something purple even though all these morons said it was blueberry haha. It was so good looking it was unreal. Where abouts are you man? same state or diff?


D.C. actually, so just over the border.


----------



## Newkid101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hip Hop at its best is...Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Rakim Allah, And mainly Underground artists...Mainstream Rap in general is a joke...they commercialized Hip Hop and nobody stays "Original" anymore...its all booty sluts cars clothes money...everyone raps about the same shit in different words...have you ever listened to a rap songs and was hearing "Barely" any rhyming, its mainly just a chorus that plays back over and over...Mainstream Hip Hop gets no respect for me...its all about the people who are in it for the love of hip hop and not the "Commercial Hip Hop" ...and what about the idiots that dance around and claim there Hip Hop but i will classify them as "Bubblegum pop"


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 1, 2008)

anyone like Ras Kass? personally i think hes one of the sickest


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> anyone like Ras Kass? personally i think hes one of the sickest


Never heard of him...but I will check em out...


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ras kass is the shit pyrex. I like ur style bro. My b ad on the shitty spelling its my b day weekend so im just fucked up as can b ha.


----------



## We1 (Feb 1, 2008)

hey Monday I listen to that exact same music you do!!!!!. Now if that aint a movement than I don't know what is.!!!!!!! I am also a rapper, and think that the mediocracy within this industry will one day cause the industy to collapse. In general I think people are beginning to start to view rap as an artform again. It is almost impossible for an actual artist to rise up above the underground. Which is why I like performing at crappy little bars and night clubs. I just wanna be heard. I know I will probably never be famous or rich, but thats is completly fine with me, I am happy with what I have, and I love growing tomatoes


----------



## We1 (Feb 1, 2008)

but really though I love an artist who can bring it just as hard as they can bring it soft deep and sentimental, and gangsta rap is just not even about making a statement anymore.
Look up 'Adeem' peeps...Crazy Deep!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 1, 2008)

wat you mean gangsta rap aint about making a statement anymore. I would like to freestyle you man imma hell of a freestyler. Who takes a pic with them at there comp anyways? Fucking nerd.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 1, 2008)

I cant stand when people cut down rap, acting like they know every single song and what they are about or stand for.... lame.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 1, 2008)

for real jhamie thanks for the backup ha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 1, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> for real jhamie thanks for the backup ha


Anytime. I love rap. Ive been listening to it since 4th grade maybe 3rd... its made me happy when Im dpwn... I know that sounds cheezy as shit... but seriously... It helps any mood...If Im pissed, just listen to some gangsta shit and think about how Ill be beatn on some fools...lmfao just playn... but it really does make me in a better mood.


----------



## Hank (Feb 1, 2008)

I like Barry Manilow.

Hank.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Hank said:


> I like Barry Manilow.
> 
> Hank.


me too, gangsta.


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 2, 2008)

Dead Prez, 
Big L,
Dr. Dre (Chronic),
Easy E,
Tech N9ne,
Public Enemy,
NWA,


Those are the few I listen too when I'm in the mood.


----------



## We1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> wat you mean gangsta rap aint about making a statement anymore. I would like to freestyle you man imma hell of a freestyler. Who takes a pic with them at there comp anyways? Fucking nerd.


When you were in diapers I was teaching your favorite how to rap!

Considering I am in my studio all day I figured I should get a shot of me in the studio, and yes I am a nerd, and I love it, besides I aint even doing shit on the computer in this pic Im programming my synthesizer. 

I stick by original statement, I will only modify it a little, most gangsta doesn't make a statement anymore. At least when groups like NWA came out they were doing something taboo and new, its just getting old to me now it isn't shocking at all, I can't even tell which artists are which now, they all look the same, the rhymes are chliche', and they sound the same.


----------



## We1 (Feb 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I cant stand when people cut down rap, acting like they know every single song and what they are about or stand for.... lame.


Where the hell did you even get this idea from? I never even said anything remotely like that! If you love gangster rap that is good for you, I don't like most of it (love the old shit), good for me, but are you suggesting that you do know everything? Because that is the only impression I got from your words. I probably haven't even listened to 1/134,563 of all the rap there is, I was specifically talking about the shit I hear on the radio, its so damn phony, these fuckers don't know shit about being broke or crushing a fuckers skull in, yet talk like they are the enforcers or some shit. Jeez, I know I didn't specifically state that I like some gangster rappers, I was just speaking in general like for example groups like 3-6 mafia can go platinum because they have good beats, but absolutely no talent. Shit though I listen to 3-6 not for there lyrics but to bump that shit loud on a warm summer day, I didn't know I had to be so fucking specific, I just wanted to drop my opinion (wether right or wrong) and be out. You don't have to like my opinion but don't call me lame for something you blew way out of proportion, I just simply prefer rap that has deep meaning to me (which is usually not gangster rap) And I like artists who creatively use words I have never heard used in the context of rap before (which is usually not gangster rap)


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> So to me it just sounds like you have not really listened to all kinds of rap... Soulja boy...back that ass up... are the mainstream rap songs... but just because those dudes are lame doesnt mean all rap is "some guy with a horrible voice screaming at you over and over" That would be like me saying that all rock sucks because of one or two artists... and some mainstream rap is really good...not just underground.


 I think you just said what he was saying I sort of see what your saying. Like Tupac was in the commercial seen yet he rapped for a reason. You could even call his "rap" "music" lol. You can be commercial and still be good.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

honestly doesn't it really help you get in such a great mood though? Even before work, I'll just bump some snoop or whatever and get out and just bust balls at work ha.

Hip/hop combined with smoking man I work so hard.

I just got this new bose system for this party I had here last night. It's bumpin I wish that ya'll could listen.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 2, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> honestly doesn't it really help you get in such a great mood though? Even before work, I'll just bump some snoop or whatever and get out and just bust balls at work ha.
> 
> Hip/hop combined with smoking man I work so hard.
> 
> I just got this new bose system for this party I had here last night. It's bumpin I wish that ya'll could listen.


Ya it does... takes my mind off a lot. 
Always listening to music.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lil Wayne and Birdman right now "I run this" helping me relax from my currently overly stressful financial situation that will be going on for the next two weeks.... DAMN


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> Lil Wayne and Birdman right now "I run this" helping me relax from my currently overly stressful financial situation that will be going on for the next two weeks.... DAMN


Strong arm steady brother. You'll only stay broke if you want to. I learned that a looong time ago. 

YouTube - Chamillionaire - Won't Let You Down

Whenever I feel like slowing down I listen to this ^^^


----------



## ganji2 (Feb 2, 2008)

No hip hop thread here. nuff said.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

> Strong arm steady brother. You'll only stay broke if you want to. I learned that a looong time ago.


Ha im never broke. I'll just be getting fucked left and right these next two weeks with me having to put both my check towards some bullshit yaaa dig ha.

So right now im running off the reserves in the bank, which after these winter hours, and my smoking habits, are diminishing very quickly.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

maybe i should try to sell that girl in my avatars body for side money. hahaha. Although I don't think she would appreciate that. And neither would I, after she found out, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

oh and sublime, you know the remix to that song you posted is like 20 minutes long and has about 15 rappers on it including pimp c lol.l


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> oh and sublime, you know the remix to that song you posted is like 20 minutes long and has about 15 rappers on it including pimp c lol.l


Really? I don't think I've heard it but I'll go listen to it. I feel ya about getting fucked and having to put on things I really don't want to. Like anger management classes and stupid shit like that. So yes, I digggg!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea man i been thorugh all of that I'm basicalyl on my last chance which is bullshit.

Lets see.

Got busted selling, that was a total of 10 grand when u add up all the bullshit Like drug classes attorney etc.

Not to much after that I beat the shit outta this guy for fucking with me and pulled a knife to try and stab him, then while speeding off only got his seat. SO I was ordered to pay him like 2 grand for the seat wtf.

Then this little d bag put a restraining order on me, I violated it twice by coming in proximity (which actually means that I just went to the movies and the same place he happend to be eating like come on now.) That same night He hit me with his car and then a chase followed. My body landing on his hood broke the carbon fiber and the mounts. I was then ordered to pay him 900 where i am now.

SO like i had to have a lawyer with me for that case to...

Ahh it just fucking sickens me to think about that man.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 2, 2008)

I know that was a sketchy description to pissy to explain it all ha.


----------



## We1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Check this shit out phenomenal!
The dudes name is *Sims*, if you like him should check out some of his other kronies, they sound pretty damn good live to, excellent freestylers as well.....The CD is called lights out paris, and I am totally bummed that I lost it (the cd)!

MySpace.com - SIMS - minneapolis, South - Hip Hop / Indie / Glam - www.myspace.com/simsisabusiness


----------



## We1 (Feb 2, 2008)

That one didn't seem to work, so you might just have to google, they had some live performances on U-tube but personally I thought it did't sound to good. Try this one, listen to the second one for sure "15 blocks"-and if you like that they got other shit by some of his homies, but I could't find any more songs by sims, so ou'll just have to by his CD, it has like 7 other personal favs on it. MySpace.com - DOOMTREE - MINNEAPOLIS, US - Hip Hop / Rap / Thrash - www.myspace.com/doomtree


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

We1 said:


> That one didn't seem to work, so you might just have to google, they had some live performances on U-tube but personally I thought it did't sound to good. Try this one, listen to the second one for sure "15 blocks"-and if you like that they got other shit by some of his homies, but I could't find any more songs by sims, so ou'll just have to by his CD, it has like 7 other personal favs on it. MySpace.com - DOOMTREE - MINNEAPOLIS, US - Hip Hop / Rap / Thrash - MySpace.com - DOOMTREE - MINNEAPOLIS, US - Hip Hop / Rap / Thrash - www.myspace.com/doomtree


 
Hell yeah, I can fuck with that.

MySpace.com - NICKELUS F "THE OVA GUY" - Richmond, Virginia - Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/nickelusf
This is a friend of mine named Nick, aka Nickel-us F, aka Nick Fury. He really blew up and held down BET 106th & Park Freestyle Friday for 8 weeks straight. When it comes to battles I really don't think there are many that can fuck with him. He even ripped a dude while he was sick with the flu.


----------



## We1 (Feb 2, 2008)

okay here is a couple of more, 
Musab-"Night of Mirage,"-"Bang!"-"Hats and shoes"--(straight up professional hardcore work ethic!)
Illogic-An ocean/blockhead--(too deep!)
Brotha Ali-whole cd's!... personal favs "Walking Away"-"Dorian"-"star quality"-"prince Charming"-"*Picket Fence"-"*Bad Ma Fucka"-"Self-Taught"-"Heads Down"-"*Rain Water*"--(one scary albino mother-fucker, kind of preacher kind of style)
Murs-(can't remember song names but, some are good, some are not.
Sage Francis-(older shit, new shit is just talking shit about others in the industry)
------Yo Monday!-I really don't like can-ox to much-but there is an RJD2 remix-"The F-word" sick as fuck (great lyrics)...Can-ox''s version sounds way to experimental and amature

If you feel like listening to some wierd ass experimental shit then....
Sole-(some beats are so fucking wierd. pick and choose some really sond shitty to me. One song though he's like..."the White mans the fucking devil, I wanted to be black at age 14,so when they say I don't respect the culture truth is I only rap cause I aint smart enough to write a book."




--nice ups on the NICKELUS-Blime!-personally though he I think he rips it way more in "Everything that I should"


----------



## MicroGro (Feb 2, 2008)

Right now I'm jamin the new Dizzee Rascal CD. Dizzee's a rapper out of UK club and house beats and tight flows, very nice. I also got MC Chris on my playlist nerdcore is the bomb!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> Ha im never broke. I'll just be getting fucked left and right these next two weeks with me having to put both my check towards some bullshit yaaa dig ha.
> 
> So right now im running off the reserves in the bank, which after these winter hours, and my smoking habits, are diminishing very quickly.


 i hear ya on this broke shit. i am always running into bad luck. hope everything works out for you. man you pm'd me a week or 2 ago and i tried to pm you back but your box was full. i will try again.


----------



## We1 (Feb 2, 2008)

MicroGro said:


> Right now I'm jamin the new Dizzee Rascal CD. Dizzee's a rapper out of UK club and house beats and tight flows, very nice. I also got MC Chris on my playlist nerdcore is the bomb!


Nothing wrong with this guy, a lil to crazy of an accent for me though-reminds me of Nelson Mandela, but then again im from the states, so there aint many people that have straight african accents. Kinda rastafarian sounding, or 'kenyanish'
Fucking crazy shit going down in Kenya nowadays!!!!! I hope 'merica' is planning a way to help refugee's escape the killing!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 3, 2008)

are you mainly engineering hip hop beats or what We1? What kinda mic you got in your studio or are you just producin?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 3, 2008)

Point Is....

Are They Going To Be Remebered In 30yrs Like Led Zep, Rush, Rolling Stone, Guns And Roses, Metallica.......

The Answer Is No.... 

You Will See Them On Vh1 Behind The Music How They Were Rich And Now They Have Nothing...

Its Really Quite Simple... Anyone Can Write Ryhmes .. 
"i Wanna Get In That Bitches Zippa
Cause I Kno She Sux Like Da L.a. Clippas."

I Mean Come On .. That Shits Lame...

If U Were Acutally A Musician .. As I Am(guitar)... Then U Wud Appreciate Good *music*


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2008)

whats with the underground ?

where yall @ Babu, dj premier, mobb deep, pharoahe monch, Diabolic, Blaq Poet, Pete rock, ra da rugged man, ahh man i know allot but tot stoned


----------



## MicroGro (Feb 3, 2008)

> skunkman98536Point Is....
> 
> Are They Going To Be Remebered In 30yrs Like Led Zep, Rush, Rolling Stone, Guns And Roses, Metallica.......
> 
> ...


Uh Run DMC has been around since the early '80s ('83 to be exact) and it's 2008 so thats um uh 28 yrs (25 yrs to be exact). Not quite 30 yrs but they ain't gunna dissapear in 2-3 yrs. They also did a song with Aerosmith who by your standards are "musicians" and if they liked it enough to do a song with 'em I think that qualifies as "good music". So please be kind enough to respect other peoples opinion of music I respect yours and as always "beauty is in the eye (or ear) of the beholder". Rock on! Rap on!


----------



## MicroGro (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a few other examples of rappers that been around for a bit: Grandmaster Flash (from the 70's), Big Daddy Kane, Rakim, and gangsta rap been around since early 90's late 80's thats a good 10-20 yrs. Dr Dre still making "music" still well known, he ain't gunna dissapear any time soon (he's got a big stomache to feed). Too many rappers turn entrepanure to disappear, anyway.


----------



## stickyhits (Feb 3, 2008)

True hiphop
MySpace.com - Illmatic: Part I - Queensbridge, Queens, New York - Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/illmaticpartone

MySpace.com - Illmatic: Part II - Queensbridge, Queens, New York - Hip Hop / Rap - www.myspace.com/illmaticparttwo


----------



## stickyhits (Feb 3, 2008)

as for dr dre he is a phony he stole a sample from esham off of boomin words from hell 
Free Music: Boomin Words From Hell by Esham - Rhapsody Online number 7 at 2:25 in


----------



## MicroGro (Feb 3, 2008)

Not the biggest Dre fan just tryin to think of Rapper/Hip-Hoper that been around for a bit. Skunkman questioning longevity of the genre and I knew of at least one group that got that longevity (Run DMC). Feel free to throw out any names you got too.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 3, 2008)

stickyhits said:


> ....True hiphop
> ...


 

YouTube - Nas and Ginuwine - You Owe Me

This is still one of my all time favs.

That shit gets me wild.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 3, 2008)

wild or wet ha?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 3, 2008)

Wild or wet? hmm. Maybe Im fucked up and dont understand.... huhhh?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wet and wild!!! WOOHOOO!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 3, 2008)

Hahaha proving Im MAD fucked up right now... I forgot I posted that shit earlier...
Wild... takes a lot more than a song to get me wet.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

Umm I have an xbox 360, will that do the trick?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 3, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Umm I have an xbox 360, will that do the trick?


Pssshhh I got a wii... wont exactly make me wet but it will keep me entertained for a bit.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 4, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Well then I'm out of ideas.


I highly doubt that...but ok....


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Feb 4, 2008)

Didn't really read the thread from the start...I have this thing where I get to eager to reply and odn't actually read to see if other people do. So I'ma just start here.

Jurassic 5- Absolute best rap group I've ever heard. They're..they're just...they're just so GOOD... Feedback's gotta be one of my favorite albums ever. Runs so nice _as an album_. I'd never heard that before in rap, and I love it.

Beastie Boys- Haven't listened to anything new, I just have Hello Nasty and Ill Communication. A few singles too, they're good (once you get get over that one dudes voice...I know no names in groups)

The Streets- Original Pirate Material. Old school-type, British group. Mad good.

Mr. Lif- He's got some good messages. I've kinda noticed he's poppin up into the mainstream a bit. But still MAD good.



..And feel free to debate me on any of these/ask for more details. I like talkin deep about this stuff...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh. duh. Run DMC. Can't forget them.

...This speech is my recital
I think it's very vital
to rock a rhyme
that's right on time
It's tricky...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Feb 4, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> Point Is....
> 
> Are They Going To Be Remebered In 30yrs Like Led Zep, Rush, Rolling Stone, Guns And Roses, Metallica.......
> 
> ...


 
lol. you're talkin bout people like 50 Cent, Usher, Soulja Boy. And with that, i agree with you. But we aren't talking about them. So shhhhhh.


...not that i have anything against rock bands (btw, never heard of Rush), but rap's the shit man.


----------



## We1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My words are poetic,the same as my songs are poems, the ones who will be remembered are the ones with integrity and a message. Like those in rock-n-roll. Go to inspired art and read my poem biotches!!!!---A good rapper can rap any lyrics presented to any beat played, and not slip in timing or rythm. (go head test your skills)
See I also disagree, rap is crazy stamina and breath control, anyone can rap gay, but not everyone can rap like a stallion, and craft their words to a pentameter's structure.
I also think it is a lot easier to write a rock song than a rap song. I am just not the best singer so I prefer to rap. I would agree that anyone can rap but I would also state that anyone can write a rock song so what is your point? As far as memory it is much easier for me to remember lyrics to a rock song than a rap. 100+- words compared to 1000+
Though I must say as with any music genre there is good aspects and some bad aspects.
P.S.Who the fuck is rush????
P.S.S. Never really like tricky or Run DMC, o-well there rich anyways. However I agree! That timing issue is one tricky mo-fo!
P.S.S.S. Check out Ben Harper-another lonely day.-for you rockers.
P.S.S.S.S. William Hung! (Beautiful voice as well as moves to get the ladies wet)
!!!!!!!Fucking how could I forget one of my inspirations, if you wanna here some shit like you havent' heard before you gotta find a way to get every single one of his CD's ADEEM pronounced A.D.M. ADEEM, go white people!!! LOL J/K, he's not good cause he's white, he's good cause in time he might be considered one of the greatest. Don't belive me???? Thats why you gotta get his CD's this guy gets deep! Never sold out and hAS consistently made excellent "0" budget CD's since 97'
Glue : We Make Music (oh yeah and back to back winner at scribble jam.)
Listen to "Early Morning Silence" and "Big Mouth" MySpace.com - Glue (Adeem.djdq.Maker) - Cincinnati/Chicago/New Hampshire - Americana / Idol / Soul - www.myspace.com/glue gives you an idea of the style.
Then try to find some of his older stuff like from GLUE the CD kicks ass and was made in dudes basement in one weekend..


----------



## We1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahaha proving Im MAD fucked up right now... I forgot I posted that shit earlier...
> Wild... takes a lot more than a song to get me wet.


Thats cause you haven't seen me live yet.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

We1 said:


> My words are poetic,the same as my songs are poems, the ones who will be remembered are the ones with integrity and a message. Like those in rock-n-roll. Go to inspired art and read my poem biotches!!!!---A good rapper can rap any lyrics presented to any beat played, and not slip in timing or rythm. (go head test your skills)
> See I also disagree, rap is crazy stamina and breath control, anyone can rap gay, but not everyone can rap like a stallion, and craft their words to a pentameter's structure.
> I also think it is a lot easier to write a rock song than a rap song. I am just not the best singer so I prefer to rap. I would agree that anyone can rap but I would also state that anyone can write a rock song so what is your point? As far as memory it is much easier for me to remember lyrics to a rock song than a rap. 100+- words compared to 1000+
> Though I must say as with any music genre there is good aspects and some bad aspects.
> ...


Iambic pentameter is bitch on paper let alone with a beat behind it. Well said


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

this thread gets more and more sketchy every day ha.

Anyone really think that people like jeezy and them really hustle coke?

I don't think so but at the same time they talk off some mad real shit that you would only know if you have or are still doing that shit lol. It always makes me wonder ha.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shit I know Cam' still does. Clipse still make moves around VA Beach.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

whos clipse? And you think cam still does? Seems liek kind of a bitch to me letting punk ass 50 talk down to him and shit.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

grindin.....check the clipse out. jeezy is a real hustla, he is in with the real gangsta's in ga and says he had a lambo before he even was in the rap game. do i like his music, not really gyeahhhhh haha, thats all he does through every song lol.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

he had a lambo before he got in the rap game? IDK about that thats some serious paper. But then again its like how to these random mother fuckers get so high in the rap game when you have some one like jeezy with minimal lyrical skill. Its all about who you know and not wat u know.

I ain't hatin I like jeezy a lot and I've heard him throw down some sick shit on his mixtapes such as the song "Pam", and "quickie" Those are tight songs but the beats are what make him in my opinion. One thing jeezy is good at is naming a song and staying on that topic. For example "Pam" is just about fucking this girl like theres no tommorw. And quickie is about just having sex all the time in ridiculous places and ways ha.

I don't think any of these guys still really hustle because if they did they could never get away with it rambling on all there cd's and mixtapes about how there slinging out kilos by the ounce and gram.

I mean come on.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> he had a lambo before he got in the rap game? IDK about that thats some serious paper. But then again its like how to these random mother fuckers get so high in the rap game when you have some one like jeezy with minimal lyrical skill. Its all about who you know and not wat u know.
> 
> I ain't hatin I like jeezy a lot and I've heard him throw down some sick shit on his mixtapes such as the song "Pam", and "quickie" Those are tight songs but the beats are what make him in my opinion. One thing jeezy is good at is naming a song and staying on that topic. For example "Pam" is just about fucking this girl like theres no tommorw. And quickie is about just having sex all the time in ridiculous places and ways ha.
> 
> ...


 ya i hear ya, jeezy is okay. i mean i would listen to him if he is on but just not one of my favorites. i think you might be right but imagine if you had 5 mil in the bank and think about the lifestyle you live now. i am sure 90% people on here have hustled a bit in the game. even if its flippin an o to get free smoke. imagine if you got millions in the bank what your hustle game would be like. you would be doing things on a bigger scale. me if i was rich i probably wouldnt hustle just so i could be legit and not worry bout lockup but some dudes hustlin is all they know.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 6, 2008)

Gotta say I love Cypress, Snoop and Danger Doom. I think everyone has already suggested them all though. 

OH! How about Atmosphere? I don't think anyone mentioned that yet.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

no I have hustled quite a bit (retired now). I would hustle If someone gave me a million or I got it somehow. No doubt. You get a mill worth of white or some commercial and flip it ull have like 5 mil no problem.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> no I have hustled quite a bit (retired now). I would hustle If someone gave me a million or I got it somehow. No doubt. You get a mill worth of white or some commercial and flip it ull have like 5 mil no problem.


 yeah exactly, these dudes are doing the same. especially dudes that aint quite superstar status. get an advance from the record company for like 50 g's and go buy some yay and make more money. and some of these dudes that have lots of money probably hustle lots of shit. but than again maybe some are frontin and really not making any moves or are not in the streets at all. also jeezy is associated with the black mafia family or bmf.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that when you have money you can be into anything big that you want to be into. Such as box seats yachting clubs, huslting mad shit, etc. etc. The fact that they have a lot of money, hired security personel with weapons and that most of these rappers arn't really that public, meaning they don't walk the red carpet and all that bullshit. You really only ever hear there album or watch them in a music video, or on youtube. I don't think they really go out to much to try to get into shit. I think that they might hustle but might front it through someone else or some shit. CAuse you and I know damn well if we started rambling about how we got mad dope in our basement and this and that, our house would be raided lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> I think that when you have money you can be into anything big that you want to be into. Such as box seats yachting clubs, huslting mad shit, etc. etc. The fact that they have a lot of money, hired security personel with weapons and that most of these rappers arn't really that public, meaning they don't walk the red carpet and all that bullshit. You really only ever hear there album or watch them in a music video, or on youtube. I don't think they really go out to much to try to get into shit. I think that they might hustle but might front it through someone else or some shit. CAuse you and I know damn well if we started rambling about how we got mad dope in our basement and this and that, our house would be raided lol.


 yeah man i hear you and agree with that.


----------



## We1 (Feb 6, 2008)

can we stick to dropping names???? I am looking to expand my musical base within hip hop, not that your opinions are bad, but like that saying goes to each-his-own. Anyone got local bands that are good that I haven't heard of???? Im from Minneapolis so if your are from somewhere else, I would love to check out some UG non commercial type shit!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

dude haven't you read threads on here. people communicate their opinions and waver off the main topic on every single thread. i didn't know you created this thread. if mp asks me not to post this stuff, then out of respect i would. but who are you to say to get back to another topic. dont you think if someone had some underground artists they would post them. if nobody posts then a thread gets old and dies down.


----------



## We1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah I see but there are quite a few of these her posts kinda hard to read um all but check out the guild, hip hop from kansas city, the cd is called recollection check out "whyyouwann" - "Antithesis" and "Masks" there not to bad
Yes though I have gotten of topic quite often but I am going to keep this thread alive!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

okay i got you.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/47749-random-fuckery.html

For all your needs in off-topic rambling.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/47749-random-fuckery.html
> 
> For all your needs in off-topic rambling.


 alright random fuckery it is.


----------



## Purpy Longstockings (Feb 6, 2008)

We1 said:


> can we stick to dropping names???? I am looking to expand my musical base within hip hop, not that your opinions are bad, but like that saying goes to each-his-own. Anyone got local bands that are good that I haven't heard of???? Im from Minneapolis so if your are from somewhere else, I would love to check out some UG non commercial type shit!!!!


CAli-CO Inc. Me and my homie started it. Got a click of dudes with skills...some major, some so-so, but we have fun wid it. I was given an ultimatum by my wife: MUSIC OR YOUR FAMILY, BUT NOT BOTH!!!!! so i can't fuck wit it no more, but my dude lowlife can create some of the sickest beats I've ever heard. he's versatile...crunk, west coast, rock, funk, whatever! He's groomin some artists right now and about to release a compilation next month..."Lowlife Prezents: My Block 2 Yourz." give it a listen._ I think you'll find a few bangers on there. here's a sampler for now... not all tha best shit but he's gotta save some of tha heat for the release. MySpace.com - LowLife/CAli-CO - La Junta 2 The Sac-Town, US - Rap - www.myspace.com/lowlifebeatz all y'all are invited to give some feedback (good or bad) or just add these cats as friends if you're on myspace. _


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 7, 2008)

As a n indike hip hop label owner I hate rap and find most people dont even know the difference between hip hop and rap and that so said.Most cant even name the elements of hip hop lol.Lets love the underground and kill the wack ass mainstream rappers.no jeezy no wayne no lil john..we need more JUICE's, more ali vegas,more MozesGunn, more Profounds, more chapter 13's, Gotta luv Super Nat,Blacalicious,Slum village,classic Big L, K-solo fugitive,Krs-1,Rakims,Refugee Camp, Boot Camp ,I cant even turn the radio on before I hear weezy,birdman,Kanye west and wanna throw up


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ali Vegas is the shit. He did a freestyle jump off with 50 cent back in the day and that shit went on for days


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 7, 2008)

If any of you like some Hip-Hop, Rap, and R&B weed smokin songs check my list out 
my shit - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## We1 (Feb 8, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> As a n indike hip hop label owner I hate rap and find most people dont even know the difference between hip hop and rap and that so said.Most cant even name the elements of hip hop lol.Lets love the underground and kill the wack ass mainstream rappers.no jeezy no wayne no lil john..we need more JUICE's, more ali vegas,more MozesGunn, more Profounds, more chapter 13's, Gotta luv Super Nat,Blacalicious,Slum village,classic Big L, K-solo fugitive,Krs-1,Rakims,Refugee Camp, Boot Camp ,I cant even turn the radio on before I hear weezy,birdman,Kanye west and wanna throw up


I don't really hate mainstream shit, besides everyone around here listens to the same exact people on the underground, so what makes it so underground? I don't hate all mainstream rap, but as a label owner as well, I just hate the faggoty ass wannabee little wiggers and ni--ahs that think they are cool cause they can copy some real motherfuckers style.
---If I ruled the world I would kill them all, I just really hate dealing with these retards. I wish I learned how to sing and spent my time pursuing a different genre of music. My job is so stressful, I have to listen to people spit stupid pointless bullshit all day. There are some good ones, but they are the ones that actually experienced some shit. Blah Blah Blah, O-well at least im not from the east or west coast.
----Buck 65, (just some differentness.)


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 10, 2008)

Im not from either coast and I can listen to underground freestyles and freestyle sessions all day..wait I do lol.You can judge an emcee within the first few bars they spit.If they come with a car rim reference,bitches,bling,money,or Im so hard then I stop them right in the middle of the first 4 bars.What makes underground underground is that its too deep for the average little weezy or TI listener.It has thought into it and shows the skill of knowing how to twist the english (or other) language using similies and metophoric comparison. Its not a bragging part but a personal story via the eyes of an emcee who then uses his words to paint a perfect cerebral picture for the listener.Im a little older now at just turning 32 so I grew up in hip hops hay days of creation in the early 80s and late 70s as a youngster.I ve watched it grow and get rapped by the major labels and have seen the 2 mainstream radio stations which are evergreen and clear channel force music into a pay for play situation. The majors now whine about how the internet has killed off sales of music which is a big bag of crap . The issue was they forced a single media format on people then dropped all the other forms that were maing a difference.You had cassettes, vinyl,cd,and mp3 digital music. They killed casettes,most vinyl and forced people to only digital or cd music so they cut they own profit and now if you look they dont even use any advertising dollars like they did.they think pop up ads on the net is all they need. I remember Tuesday new releases.Posters,tv ads, radio ads, cut outs, promo shows..They stopped all that but in the underground you get all that good stuff without the bloat.Hell we just had Master Ace and boot camp out here for a show and at $15 a ticket sold out a 2000 person set in less then 3 days...I like the purity and the skills and production thats more then a simple 808 or casio keyboard loop.Show me some breaks and switch ups a good sample chop and some jazzy horns.


----------



## We1 (Feb 13, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im not from either coast and I can listen to underground freestyles and freestyle sessions all day..wait I do lol.You can judge an emcee within the first few bars they spit.If they come with a car rim reference,bitches,bling,money,or Im so hard then I stop them right in the middle of the first 4 bars.What makes underground underground is that its too deep for the average little weezy or TI listener.It has thought into it and shows the skill of knowing how to twist the english (or other) language using similies and metophoric comparison. Its not a bragging part but a personal story via the eyes of an emcee who then uses his words to paint a perfect cerebral picture for the listener.Im a little older now at just turning 32 so I grew up in hip hops hay days of creation in the early 80s and late 70s as a youngster.I ve watched it grow and get rapped by the major labels and have seen the 2 mainstream radio stations which are evergreen and clear channel force music into a pay for play situation. The majors now whine about how the internet has killed off sales of music which is a big bag of crap . The issue was they forced a single media format on people then dropped all the other forms that were maing a difference.You had cassettes, vinyl,cd,and mp3 digital music. They killed casettes,most vinyl and forced people to only digital or cd music so they cut they own profit and now if you look they dont even use any advertising dollars like they did.they think pop up ads on the net is all they need. I remember Tuesday new releases.Posters,tv ads, radio ads, cut outs, promo shows..They stopped all that but in the underground you get all that good stuff without the bloat.Hell we just had Master Ace and boot camp out here for a show and at $15 a ticket sold out a 2000 person set in less then 3 days...I like the purity and the skills and production thats more then a simple 808 or casio keyboard loop.Show me some breaks and switch ups a good sample chop and some jazzy horns.


Well said....Word/Words....


----------



## kÃ¼$h (Feb 17, 2008)

As far as hip hop goes

 - Wayne
- Tech N9ne (It's a tie between him and weezy for my fav)
- Gucci Mane
- Twista
- Fabolous
- Obie Trice
- Mack 10
- Juelz Santana
- JR Writer
- Onyx
- Shawty Lo
- Swizz Beats
- T.I.
- Gorilla Zoe
- Jeezy
- MF Doom
- Talib Kweli
- Trillville
- Young Buck

I could go on all night, those are just a few of my favourites! However, Wayne's mixtapes CAN'T be touched. Sure not every song is great but there is a shit ton to choose from, and at least 1 of every 3 songs is going to be bonafide badass Ya Digg?!


----------

